# JMC TIMBER BRAGS



## JMC (Nov 26, 2011)

Just a few, enjoy.
[attachment=287]
Not sure if it's working or not can't preview.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2011)

James, right now we have it set to the first 3 posts (I think it's 3) are held in moderation because we had such a problem with spammers. I think we may be able to re-enable email verification registration and also allow first posts to go right on the forum. I think I'll try it anyway. If we start getting spammed again I'll have to go back to it. 

Nice joinery, show us more! (by then I'll have the settings changed & your posts will go right up).


----------



## JMC (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevin said:


> James, right now we have it set to the first 3 posts (I think it's 3) are held in moderation because we had such a problem with spammers. I think we may be able to re-enable email verification registration and also allow first posts to go right on the forum. I think I'll try it anyway. If we start getting spammed again I'll have to go back to it.
> 
> Nice joinery, show us more! (by then I'll have the settings changed & your posts will go right up).



Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice joinery. That looks great.


----------



## JMC (Nov 27, 2011)

Pavillion roof structure inside my shop.
[attachment=309]


----------



## JMC (Nov 27, 2011)

Old style out building.
[attachment=310][attachment=311]


----------



## JMC (Nov 27, 2011)

Radius box timber with uplighting into dome.
[attachment=312]


----------



## JMC (Nov 27, 2011)

Vent-a-hood
[attachment=313]


----------



## JMC (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I'm gettin the hang of it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2011)

very cool stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2011)

that radius timber box is so cool. all of it is but that one really catches the eye. excellent work.


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 28, 2011)

> I think I'm gettin the hang of it.



Yeah, I guess you could say that...

p


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2011)

Kevin said:


> that radius timber box is so cool. all of it is but that one really catches the eye. excellent work.


Thanks. I've got some 10"x25"x12' Timbers that I'll get someone to record me cutting a radius out of, nothing like that box timber but still very cool.


----------



## CodyS (Nov 29, 2011)

My reaction is simple. OMG!!! haha


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 29, 2011)

I was blown away by your first picture and then you added the rest. I'm more than impressed. Very nice stuff.


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice work.
What would people use those "out buildings" for? 
And do you have a picture of the roof before it gets covered? It looks pretty complicated.


----------



## JMC (Nov 30, 2011)

jlhaslip said:


> Very nice work.
> What would people use those "out buildings" for?
> And do you have a picture of the roof before it gets covered? It looks pretty complicated.


Actually the roof was the easy part. In days of old outbuildings of this type were used for drying tobacco, today this is a lawnmower and tool shed.
[attachment=345][attachment=346]
[attachment=347][attachment=348]


----------



## jlhaslip (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, I see now that it is a "standard" Hip roof with the "kickers" at the eave edge giving the change in pitch.

I thought possibly it might also be a Timber Frame roof.

Good job. Nice work.


----------

